#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-02-02
<phillip> hallo
<DrJo> Hallo Phillip
<phillip> wie gehts?
<DrJo> In Bezug auf Übersetzungen besser, nach dem ich mit die 14.10er Version installiert habe
<phillip> du meinst 14.04
<DrJo> Sorry, ja
<phillip> aller best
<phillip> da ja heute nicht so viel los zu sein scheint
<DrJo> nicht wirklich
<phillip> die anderen Reviewer bis auf Dennis ist ja alle inaktiv
<phillip> was schade ist
<phillip> aber um so besser das du da bist
<DrJo> Bei der Contacts-Anwendung habe ich noch einige Übersetzungen offen, ansonsten geht es so einigermaßen voran
<phillip> jop aller Best
 * phillip ist auch nicht so schnell
<phillip> da ich ja fast alles alleine Reviewen muss
<phillip> was mir gerade auffählt
<phillip> DrJo: wir nutzen » und « statt ""
<phillip> sonst ist deine Übersetzungen echt super
<phillip> vielen Dank dafür
<DrJo> Danke. Bei welchem String habe ich denn die Anführungszeichen wieder verbaselt? Ich dachte ich hätte in den letzten Tagen aufgepasst.
<phillip> war vom 20.
<DrJo> OK, Altlasten ......
<phillip> kein Ding habe ich schon geändert
<DrJo> Die Übersetzungen für Documents (in ubuntu-help) bin ich heute nochmal durchgegangen, da waren noch ein paar Fehler drin.
<phillip> hast du Vorschläge erstellt?
<DrJo> Ja
<phillip> super
<DrJo> Dauert aber ganz schön lange. Bis wann brauchen wir die Übersetzungen?
<phillip> 24.04.2014
<phillip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty
<phillip> da steht das
<phillip> aber da es eine LTS-Version ist die 5 Jahre Support hat
<DrJo> Danke. OK, das reicht für die Liste unter Übersetzungsfortschritt auf alle Fälle :-)
<phillip> wird es meistens auch ein Update geben
<phillip> das heißt was bis dahin noch nicht da ist kann auch noch nachgereicht werden
<DrJo> Bis auf ein paar Fransen werden zumindest die Übersetzungen in der Liste unter Übersetzungsfortschritt bis April fertig, glaube ich.
<DrJo> Wie sieht es mit den Paketbeschreibungen aus, die darunter verlinkt sind? Die habe ich mir noch gar nicht angesehen.
<phillip> wenn ich sie dann noch Übernehem sind wir gut davor
<phillip> DrJo: ja, die sind so eine Sache
<DrJo> phillip: Wie wichtig sind die denn?
<phillip> da ja gerade nur ich du und noch ca. 2 andere Aktiv sind, sind die erstmal nicht so wichtig
<DrJo> OK, Prio 2 …
<phillip> ja
<phillip> das sind auch sehr viele
<phillip> um die müssen wir uns erstmal weniger kümmern denke ich
<phillip> toddy: was sagt du?
<DrJo> dann suche ich mir die interessantesten raus, danach weiß ich weniigstens, was das Paket kann :-)
<phillip> kannst du gerne machen
<phillip> und die mir dann auch zum Ansehen geben
<phillip> da ich die auch nicht so im Blick habe
<toddy> phillip: paketbeschreibungen? da ist es immer ganz nett, wenn die übersetzt wären.
<phillip> ok
<DrJo> Klar, mache ich. Wenn Du irgendwelche Standard-Fehler bei mir siehst, sag' einfach Bescheid.
<phillip> toddy: aber das gui+ programme sind wichtiger wa
<phillip> DrJo: kannst mich gerne hier ansprechen oder mir auch ein Mail schreiben
<phillip> jop
<toddy> Jo, in den Gui-Programmen ist es wohl wichtiger. Eventuell kann man auch für Paketbeschreibungen versuchen externe (Community Ressourcen) zu nutzen. Das ist ja meist etwas mehr Arbeit für zwischendurch.
<phillip> toddy: ja
<phillip> sind ja wie oben gesagt gerade nicht so viele
<phillip> ich bin mir dennis manchmal der einzige Prüfer …
<phillip> *mit
<DrJo> phillip: welche email?
<toddy> das ist eher schlecht. ist besser es auf mehrere Schultern zu verteilen, phillip
<phillip> ja
<phillip> toddy: und meine Zeit ist auch gerade begrenzt ;)
<toddy> phillip: warum das? machst Du noch was anderes? :D
<phillip> Ach Schule und so
<phillip> und ja ich Übersetze bei elementary auch mit ;)
<phillip> Henndrik fehlt
<phillip> ;)
<DrJo> Als Leidtragender oder aus der anderen Perspektive?
<toddy> ist denn da viel bei elementary. wird da nicht alles von Ubuntu übernommen?
<phillip> ja
<toddy> Hendrik geht Richtung Bugfixing
<phillip> toddy: haben auch nur ein paar Anwendungen + Desktop
<toddy> bzw. Bugs finden
<phillip> ja
<phillip> DrJo: was meinst du?
<DrJo> phillip: In Bezug auf Schule.
<phillip> Als Leidtragender
<phillip> ;)
<DrJo> phili
<DrJo> phillip: Herzliches Beileid, kriege ich gerade bei meinen Kindern mit .....
<phillip> hehe
<DrJo> phillip: da kommen Erinnerungen hoch ....
<phillip> ist immer wider cool zu sehen wie viele verschiedene Menschen so bei ubuntu helfen
<phillip> DrJo: hast du meine E-Mail bekommen?
<toddy> jo, da sind immer recht viele unterschiedliche Leute. wenn du welche kennenlernen willst, musst du zur Ubucon kommen: http://ubucon.de/2014
<phillip> ;)
<DrJo> phillip: Nope, noch nicht da, aber Du hattest mir ja schon eine geschrieben. So viele Philips wird es nicht geben.
<phillip> ok
<DrJo> OK, ich klink mich aus, ich übersetzte einfach so weiter, wie bisher, wenn etwas anderes anliegt, Bescheid geben, am besten per mail.
<phillip> joop
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 02.03.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<phillip> ok
<phillip> bis denn
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-01-27
<phillip> gandaro: hast du nikwen und dkessel zur access list hinzugefügt? und auch gesagt wie man den topic ändern kann?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Kein Treffen geplant | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Vivid | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<dkessel> Nanu... Das ist ja komisch
<phillip> dkessel: wie du siehst hast du jetzt +Vtv in diesem Channel :)
<dkessel> Da muss ich wohl erstmal nachlesen was ich damit anfange ;)
<phillip> V = autovoice; v = kannst voice verteilen; t= topic ändern
<phillip> /msg chanserv help flags
<gandaro> phillip: ich hab dkessel die rechte gegeben
<gandaro> dkessel: du kannst jetzt das topic ändern, mit +V wirst du automatisch als „voiced“ Benutzer hier im Channel angezeigt
<dkessel> OK :)
<gandaro> und +v bedeutet, dass du auch andern leuten temporär „voice“ geben kannst
<gandaro> damit wollen wir hier einfach nur anzeigen, wer im Review-Team ist
<gandaro> dkessel: mit „/msg ChanServ topic #ubuntu-de-l10n NEUES THEMA“ kannst du das Topic ändern
<gandaro> oder mit „topicappend“ statt „topic“ bloß einen punkt hinten dranhängen
<gandaro> also ans bisherige topic wird „| ZUSATZ“ hinzugefügt
<gandaro> kann man alles auch noch mal nachlesen mit „/msg ChanServ help“
<dkessel> gandaro: OK danke. Jetzt versteh ich auch wozu das mit dem +v gut ist
<gandaro> zu gar nix x)
<gandaro> :p
<gandaro> du kannst jemandem Voice-Status geben mit „/msg ChanServ voice #ubuntu-de-l10n NICKNAME“
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-01-29
<phillip> danke gandaro :)
<gandaro> wofür? :o
<gandaro> na ja, ist schon meine pflicht mich ein bisschen um den channel hier zu kümmern
<gandaro> der Operator vom Channel davor ist einfach irgendwann nicht mehr wiedergekommen, und man konnte keine Channel-Einstellungen mehr treffen etc ;)
<gandaro> sowas ist doof. aber jetzt haben wir ja auch noch die ops von #ubuntu-de
<phillip> jo
<phillip> du kannst wenn du es siehst auch gerne topic ändern
<jokrebel> wuuss?
<phillip> und gandaro wollte mich nur bedanken weil ich dich eigentlich auch informieren könnte bei neuen Mitgliedern :)
<phillip> jokrebel: was?
<jokrebel> phillip: 19:29:59    gandaro | sowas ist doof. aber jetzt haben wir ja auch noch die ops von #ubuntu-de
<phillip> in diesem channel als ops
<phillip> ?
<jokrebel> phillip: Keine Ahnung ob ich hier auch OP-Rechte hätte <g>
<ppq> hast du, jokrebel
<phillip> kannst ja nachschauen
<jokrebel> deshalb auch der fragende Ausdruck
<ppq> aber gandaro auch. der kann auch neue user mit op versorgen (+ARefiorstv in der access list)
<ppq> also, wenn ihr neue ops braucht, ernennt einfach welche ;)
<phillip> du weißt wie du die Liste anschauen kannst?
<phillip> ppq: wir brauchen neue Leute bei der Übersetzung :/
<ppq> hm, joa, mal bei der nächsten ubucon ein bisschen trommeln ^^
<phillip> hehe, also kritisch ist es noch nicht :)
<ppq> habt ihr euch eigentlich schon die ubuntu membership geholt?
<phillip> nope
<ppq> macht das doch mal, gibt ne @ubuntu.com emailadresse ;)
<ppq> vllt. ein netter anreiz für neue
<phillip> :)
<phillip> weiß nicht ob die die Übersetzung so als viel Bewerten, und bin gerade auch nicht so sonderlich aktiv ...
<gandaro> übersetzung ist superwichtig
<gandaro> klar kriegst du da nen ubuntu membership
<gandaro> aber ich hab von diesem ubuntu membership auch erst erfahren, wo ich weniger lust auf übersetzung mehr hatte
<gandaro> @ubuntu.com ist natürlich nett ;)
<toddy> phillip: ich würde Dir ein Testimonial schreiben. :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2019-02-03
<Mankind75> Guten Abend
<toddy> Guten Abend, Mankind75
<toddy> Ich brauche noch eben ein paar Minuten. Gleich geht es los. :)
<Mankind75> Alles klar. Freue mich auf das Meeting.
<toddy> So. Dann schauen wir doch mal. Die Tagesordnungspunkte sind hier zu finden: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/1313/detail/
<toddy> Hat jemand ein weiteres Thema, was da auf die Agenda soll?
<Mankind75> Ich habe keins.
<toddy> Machen sonst noch welche beim Meeting mit?
<toddy> Mal kurz melden! :)
<toddy> Dann fällt es einfacher auf alle Rücksicht zu nehmen.
<toddy> Dann Thema: "Bionic Language Pack für Point Release 2 testen"
<Mankind75> Alles klar.
<Mankind75> Da hattest Du ja meines Wissens den Test gemacht…
<toddy> Jo, wie immer im letzten Monat *hust*
<Mankind75> Ich hatte es auf der Mailingliste gesehen, dass sich Gunnar bei Dir bedankt hat. Auch, dass du den defekten Link gemeldet hast.
 * j0k is zwar da hat aber eher kaum was beizutragen
<Mankind75> Kann man solche Languagepacks nur auf dem Desktop testen?
<toddy> wo sonst? Also es ist ja die Integration. also eine VM geht auch.
<Mankind75> Stimmt, VM hätte ich auch mal installieren können. Werde ich mir für die nächsten Tests merken…
<toddy> Ja, wenn man sowieso ein System zur Verfügung hat, ist das nicht aufwendig.
<Mankind75> Ich hatte halt zu dem Thema bei ubuntuusers.de einen Aufruf gestartet aber es kam nichts zurück…
<toddy> Jo, gesehen.
<toddy> Können wir einfach nur immer wieder melden, so dass Leute die Chance haben, dies zu erfahren und es dann zu machen.
<Mankind75> Die Mailingliste habe ich jedenfalls abonniert und bekomme dann die "Call for Testings"
<Mankind75> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll auch in den "Diskussionen zur Entwicklerversion" zu posten, zumindest für künftige Versionen.
<toddy> Wir können die Mail beim nächsten Mal an die Launchpad Mailingliste für die deutschen Übersetzer weiterleiten.
<toddy> Ja, für die zukünftigen Versionen wäre es sinnvoll. Ja.
<Mankind75> Das wäre noch sinnvoller.
<toddy> Ich hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Mal dran denke. :)
<toddy> Lasst uns dann zum nächsten Thema, außer hier muss noch was geklärt werden.
<Mankind75> Meinerseits können wir das Thema damit schließen.
<toddy> Dann Thema: "Ubuntu Packaging Guide - Feedback und weiteres Vorgehen für die restlichen"
<toddy> +Strings
<Mankind75> Okay
<Mankind75> So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du die Sachen eingepflegt. Danke dafür. Warst Du einigermaßen zufrieden?
<toddy> Jein. Ich habe zum Beispiel nicht sehen können, welche Übersetzungen von Dir sind und welche da von den anderen sind, also auch alte. Das war mein größtes Problem.
<toddy> Deshalb habe ich dann alles noch mal angefasst und sprachlich etwas angepasst.
<Mankind75> Verstehe.
<toddy> Da gab es viel "Du" anstatt "Sie"
<Mankind75> Also dann wäre es doch sinnvoller gewesen, einen .diff zu schicken.
<toddy> Ja, außer man sieht das auch anders. Aber ich hatte keinen Weg gefunden.
<toddy> Ich arbeite aber auch nicht viel mit Po-Files, sondern mache Übersetzungen immer über Webinterfaces, wie z.B. Launchpad, transifex usw.
<toddy> Hallo christoph_
<christoph_> Hallo Torsten
<Mankind75> Das mit "Du" war ich größtenteils. Ich meinte, dass im bereits übersetzten Teil auch "Du" war. Da lag ich wohl falsch.
<Mankind75> christoph_: Hallo
<christoph_> Hallo Mankind75
<toddy> Mankind75: das kann sein, dass da auch z.T. "Du" war, in den vorhandenen, aber nicht nur.
<toddy> Mankind75: hast Du jetzt schon versucht auch das Po File mal hochzuladen?
<toddy> vielleicht passiert der Fehler ja nur bei mir.
<toddy> So bekommen wir dann alle Übersetzungen rein. auch die letzten.
<Mankind75> Habe ich bislang noch nicht versucht.
<toddy> vielleicht ist das noch ein Versuch wert.
<Mankind75> Ich würde mich jedenfalls bereit erklären, die restlichen 70 Strings noch manuell einzufügen.
<toddy> ok. wenn es dir zu viel wird, dann können wir auch teilen. :)
<Mankind75> Alles klar. Ich setze des als ToDo-Item und gehe davon aus, dass ich es im Laufe der Woche abschließen kann. Melde mich dann auf der Mailingliste.
<toddy> Cool. Danke!
<toddy> Dann nächstes Thema
<toddy> Thema: "Organsisation der Gruppe ubuntu-l10n-de"
<toddy> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass in der Gruppe ubuntu-l10n-de welche nicht mehr wirklich dabei sind und deshalb Berechtigungen haben, die sie nicht brauchen und es eher aussieht, dass da viele mitwirken, obwohl wir eigentlich Unterstützung brauchen.
<toddy> Ich kenne es von anderen Gruppen, dass da ein expire-Date gesetzt wird und man muss dann einmal im Jahr bestätigen, dass man in der Gruppe bleiben will, wenn man eine Mail bekommt.
<toddy> Wollen wir das auch so machen?
<Mankind75> Wäre meinerseits okay wenn wir so eine Group-Policy einführen.
<toddy> Ich würde dann den Philip noch mal fragen und wenn der als aktiver da auch nichts gegen hat, würde ich das wohl mal einführen.
<Mankind75> Können wir so machen.
<toddy> ok
<toddy> Dann nächstes Thema.
<toddy> Thema: "Translation Race - Unser Team soll Übersetzungsweltmeister im Ubuntu-Universum werden"
<Mankind75> Wäre halt mein Wunsch…
<toddy> Jo, da wäre aber noch ein bisschen was zu tun.
<toddy> aber momentan wird ja einiges gemacht. vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, wenn wir da noch ein bisschen Werbung machen.
<toddy> Vielleicht ein Artikel im Ikhaya zur Mithilfe.
<toddy> ich wollte da sowieso mal was schreiben.
<Mankind75> Welche Pakete würden sich denn besonders eignen, dass einerseits der Endnutzer sagt: Das ist wirklich umfangreich übersetzt bzw. den Eindruck bekommt und gleichzeitig Strings und Karma gesammelt werden.
<toddy> hmm, weiß nicht.
<Mankind75> Bei dem Artikel können wir ja auch schreiben, wie der momentane Stand ist. So schlecht steht unser Team nicht da.
<toddy> ja, schlecht sieht es nicht aus.
<toddy> Wobei die Statistik ja auch nur einen Teil abdeckt.
<toddy> sowas wie die Paketbeschreibungen sind nicht dabei und auch andere Pakete
<Mankind75> Also was ich halt von meiner Warte aus sagen würde, wäre dass ich doch einige Zeit brauchte um die Seite auf wiki.ubuntu.com von unserem Team zu finden.
<Mankind75> Ansonsten könnte ich mir auch eine Subdomain l10n.ubuntuusers.de vorstellen. Ist aber nur ein Gedanke
<toddy> Jo, das ist sicherlich nicht so einfach zu finden.
<toddy> wobei: würde l10n.ubuntuusers.de eher gefunden?
<toddy> da brauch man schon etwas fachwissen
<Mankind75> Das müsste auf jeden Fall in den Artikel und idealerweise pinnen wir die Kontaktmöglichkeiten im Forum an.
<Mankind75> Lässt sich halt gut merken.
<Mankind75> Muss aber nicht sein.
<toddy> in den anpinnten thread im Forum steht schon die Seite drin: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/welche-themen-gehoeren-hier-her-und-welche-ni-4/
<Mankind75> Okay, den habe ich noch nicht mal gelesen.
<toddy> vielleicht fällt uns ja auch noch die Tage was ein.
<Mankind75> Den Link zu den Translationbugs finde ich aber cool. Schön was zum "wegsquashen".
<toddy> ok, dann zum nächsten Thema?
<Mankind75> Alles klar. Gehen wir zum nächsten Thema
<toddy> Thema: "Umgang mit den Standardübersetzungen"
<toddy> Wie ist der Umgang mit den Standardübersetzen? Helfen sie? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen Gäbe es eine bessere Möglichkeit diese anzuwenden bzw. auch weiterzuentwickeln?
<Mankind75> Ums vorweg zu nehmen: Die Standardübersetzungen kannte ich auch nicht. Ein Glossar, welches man ins CAT-Tool lädt wäre sicherlich eine coole Datei.
<toddy> christoph_: wie findest Du die Standardübersetzungen?
<christoph_> Ich finde die recht gut
<toddy> also, wenn es eine bessere Möglichkeit gibt, finde ich die auch nicht schlecht. :)
<Mankind75> Vielleicht könnten wir ein offizielles Glossar für die deutsche Übersetzung erstellen.
<Mankind75> Wäre auch ein cooles Feature für Launchpad.
<Mankind75> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob Launchpad "fuzzy translations" erstellen kann.
<toddy> Mankind75: die Standardübersetzungen sind ja schon so ein Glossar.
<Mankind75> Ich meinte mehr eine Datei, die man ins Übersetzungsprogramm lädt.
<toddy> puh, okay
<Mankind75> Ich mag Launchpad und Transifex. Aber noch lieber mag ich lokalize (KDE-Programm)
<Mankind75> Müsste ich mal schauen, vielleicht kann man so etwas bauen.
<Mankind75> Werde dann beim nächsten Meeting darüber berichten. Lass uns das schon mal auf die nächste Agenda nehmen…
<toddy> ok
<Mankind75> Es erhöht halt die Produktivität beim Übersetzen.
<toddy> Dann haben wir noch ein Thema: "Unterstützung und Engagement bei Derivaten"
<Mankind75> Ja, da kamen im Forum einige Anfragen zu LXDE und Ubuntu Budgie. Ich habe die Übersetzungsplattformen dieser Projekte verlinkt.
<Mankind75> Es wäre schön, die Links zu Upstream im Wiki zu haben.
<toddy> ja, die können wir mit aufnehmen.
<Mankind75> Dann sind wir uns einig!
<toddy> Sind die Übersetzungen bei Budgie und LXDE denn gut? Oder ist da viel Bedarf.
<Mankind75> Es sind einige Lücken…
<Mankind75> Und das beeinträchtigt halt die "User Experience"
<Mankind75> Bei LXDE sieht es momentan wohl so aus: https://pootle.lxde.org/de/
<toddy> vielleicht können wir da ja auch Leute zum Übersetzen animieren.
<toddy> Das kann ja in den Artikel auch mit rein.
<toddy> also den Ikhaya-Artikel
<Mankind75> Ich finde das immer ganz cool, wenn die Übersetzungen mehrere Linuxdistributionen erreichen.
<toddy> Jo, wenn man es weiß, wo die Übersetzungen sind und ob sie da auch gepflegt werden, habe ich auch nichts dagegen.
<Mankind75> Ansonsten hätte ich nichts weiter.
<toddy> Okay, dann sind wir für heute durch.
<Mankind75> Nice and quick…
<toddy> unser nächstes Meeting: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/1325/detail/ Agenda-Punkte können hinzugefügt werden.
<Mankind75> Alles klar. Danke. Ich füge gleich mal den Bericht zum Glossar ein…
* toddy changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: 3.3.2019 um 20 Uhr. Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/1325/detail/ | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
